

Ask HN: Want a startup idea? Sort my Twitter's stream - tzury

I follow 170 people, and there are 88 people who follow me.<p>Whenever I open up my twitter, I get a stream of [re]tweets which I have no time to read, let alone click on the links see what the heck:
    "#nodjs #opensource #awesome #ipad #3d http://t.co/X3sZ3 #instapaper"<p>is all about.<p>What I usually do, is looking quickly at the 10-20 newest tweets, see if there is anything interesting or not.<p>This way, I miss at least 95% of the tweets in my stream, but what else can I do?<p>I think I am not the only person who have this problem, I think this applies far beyond twitter, and relevant to the way we are going to consume [social] media in the near future while trying to get some things done, build some things and deliver them from time to time.<p>The signal vs noise ratio is just getting bigger (on the noise side) and there is not yet proven technology to filter that noise and show us only what we want.
======
jeffool
I mostly keep up with my stream as a part of my wake up ritual, but Twitter
does have problems. One important question, however, is how much room Twitter
gives you to change things. There was a mention a few days ago saying Twitter
has rules about what you can do.

Two obvious changes I'd like to see?

1\. The ability to search my own history and that of my friends for when I
want to find a link someone posted a week ago about whatever.

2\. A better way to view conversations. Maybe vertical, going down as the
conversation progresses, with new branches coming in as new people contribute.
All I know now is when a flurry begins, making sense of it in one timeline
(with broken reply links from shoddy and experimental clients) and not
necessarily following everyone in the convo to begin with, is a pain.

------
thewordpainter
You're hitting on a point that I've touched on before. For the most part
Facebook's search is pretty weak, but I've had a number of times where I have
specifically searched for keywords within my friends (e.g. who is going to a
certain festival).

Hashtags are a great thing that came out of Twitter...and now I'm just
surprised twitter hasn't implemented a way to sort/recall certain mentions in
your feed. Anybody want to step up?

------
jefflinwood
What if you logged into "MySuperDuperTwitterSummary.com" and everytime you hit
your home page there, it gave you a summary of everything you missed since the
last time you hit the home page, organized in a one-page, above the fold
format. Links at the bottom would take you to previous reports.

The challenge would be two things - on the back end,
summarization/threading/categorization and then on the front end presenting an
effective information design. I think you could get 90% of the way on the
backend by leveraging hashtags.

Anybody know of something like this that already exists?

I have to confess I am completely swamped by Twitter and don't keep up either.

------
pokoleo
I believe that there is a chrome extension for this.

If you can't reply (and I can't find it myself), I'll make it for you.

Edit: to clarify, I believe that there is a chrome extension that does this
_inside_ twitter.com

------
dtwwtd
An open source project called ThinkUp is trying to do something similar to
this. However, right now you have to host your own copy.

<http://thinkupapp.com/>

------
combiclickwise
Does this help? <http://www.readevery.com/>

------
profitbaron
<http://www.my6sense.com/>

~~~
crasshopper
They are popular so I tried it, but I didn't find their sorting helpful. And
their login process is annoying.

